# Video Baptism Debate: B. Shisko vs J. White



## SolaGratia (Jul 29, 2008)

YouTube - Baptism Debate Introduction

The above is only the intro. but they are more videos (and other related subject videos) of the debate under the heading of Related Videos.


----------

